# Youtube Sonic silliness



## radio_ardilla (Apr 7, 2007)

I hope these haven't been posted here in the past, but here's some clips of Sonic X redubbed by some guy. I think they're good for the Sonic fan and Sonic hater:

Shadow's Myspace commercial:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KPCvqhHjCg4
Personal favorite line- the opening one of "Hi therapy buddy!"

Rouge Meets the President:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFPpE26bwpI
Favorite line on this clip: "Nice boobies!"

There's more clips by the same guy there. But those are my favorites.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Apr 7, 2007)

Those dubs are very good :wink:, and they're also pretty funny.


----------



## radio_ardilla (Apr 9, 2007)

Yet another redub clip by the same person who did the other two in my original message. From what I've gathered Youtube yanked this video, so it's new home (for now) is here: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x9f8q_sonic-x-redub-vector-vanilla

It take a bit to get going- just wait for the moment when the door is answered


----------

